# Not-to-miss restaurants in Scottsdale/Phoenix?



## itchyfeet (Feb 27, 2006)

We're leaving for Phoenix on Friday for a week.  Any suggestions for restaurants?  No kiddies on this trip.  TIA


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 27, 2006)

We just came back.  We ate at a restaurant in Old Town called the Pink Pony.  It is a sports bar/ restaurant.  They have all memorabilia on the walls, and behind the bar is a big desplay of baseball bats.  I had the BBQ ribs, and they were execellent.  My friend had the trout, and it was also excellent.  I got a 60% off coupon on restaurant.com.


----------



## geoffb (Feb 27, 2006)

Pinnacle Peak Steakhouse is a must see. Wear a tie.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 27, 2006)

Geoff-you are naughty. isn't that where they cut your tie off?


----------



## JBRES1 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Phoenix good food.*

My vote goes to 
 Different Pointe of View  

Perched on a mountaintop 1,800 feet above the city, Different Pointe of View combines the finest French-Italian cuisine, breathtaking views, an internationally acclaimed wine cellar (winner of the Grand Award for Restaurant Wine Lists) and outstanding service to create one of the Valley's finest dining experiences. The menu is based on innovative French-Italian flavors and is prepared with fresh herbs and vegetables from the mountainside Chef's Garden. For sampling of the restaurant's very best, a Chef's Tasting Menu with wine pairings is offered nightly. The patios offer a romantic view for cocktails or after-dinner cordials while the Terrace Lounge features the distinctive jazz sounds of the sensational Khani Cole Band. For reservations and hours of operation, please call 602 866 6350. **Please Note: Summer Hours (May 26 - September 10, 2005) - Closed Sunday & Monday  
http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/hotels/dining.jhtml?ctyhocn=PHXTCPR#detail
 Jim Breslin


----------



## geoffb (Feb 28, 2006)

Why yes, I think it is.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 28, 2006)

Depending on where you're staying; you can drive along Camelback Road between 24 Street in Phoenix and 65th Street in Scottsdale and pull into any restuarant that meets your fancy and probably be satisfied.


----------



## lizfox (Mar 1, 2006)

Try Pizzeria Bianco.  It was recently voted the best pizza in the WORLD!  Everything is incredible here, but be prepared for a long wait (or you may be able to make reservations).


----------



## ysr_racer (Mar 1, 2006)

Don & Charlies gets my vote. Camelback and Miller.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 2, 2006)

I never found a "not to miss" restaurant in Phoenix.  The best I have found are restaurants that are "not too awful."  If you stick with Mexican Restaurants, you probably have the best bet of getting something that's OK.


----------



## gns4az (Mar 2, 2006)

lizfox said:
			
		

> Try Pizzeria Bianco.  It was recently voted the best pizza in the WORLD!  Everything is incredible here, but be prepared for a long wait (or you may be able to make reservations).



Sorry, Oregano's has them beat!  Try the Old Town location.


----------



## ysr_racer (Mar 2, 2006)

Ray's pizza. Best pizza and wings in phx.


----------

